# Help with logistics please...



## big-fokker (Oct 31, 2007)

So here's my situation...I'm smoking and frying a couple of birds for Thanksgiving with the family. I live in NC, the feast is in Maryland and we're set to arrive in MD on Wednesday night (day before T-day), so I'm gonna cook at home and travel with the birds.
My plan is to cook wednesday morning, let em' rest and then wrap them somehow for travel in a cooler for consumption on the next day.
Questions are:

1: Has anyone done this?
2: What's best to use to wrap the cooked birds?
3: Will taste be affected?
4: If I slice and store in foil pans, will quality be affected?
5: How do I re-heat?

Sorry for the barrage of questions, but I want this to go as smooth and easy as possible. I figured with all the collective knowledge here, someone has been through this at least once (or twice) and could give me some pointers.
My main concern is that I'd like to present the birds whole, but if it makes more sense to pre slice, then so be it. 
Though, now that I think about it, the birds usually hit the serving table sliced anyway, so maybe I've just answered my own question..
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks in advance for your help
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





B-F


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Some of those questions were on 2 other threads yesterday.  Let me find them.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=10031

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?threadid=9967

Hope these help.


----------



## big-fokker (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks Cajun_1, those links were right on! Now I feel bad for clogging up the board with repeat questions...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like I'll be cooking, slicing and transporting in foil pans 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





B-F


----------



## ron50 (Oct 31, 2007)

B-F:

Don't worry about that; it is a common question that a lot of people are thinking about and it doesn't hurt to see it asked a few times.

Enjoy your T-Day!


----------



## mavadakin (Oct 31, 2007)

hey while your in maryland stop in laurel say hi to my bro lol.. j/k.. hope you turkey day puts lots of smile out..good luck


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 31, 2007)

As you can see, I asked the same question.  Never hurts to ask. Have a great "T" Day.  Oh ... Do we get Q-View ?


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 31, 2007)

Tis the season to worry about turkeys!


----------



## flagriller (Oct 31, 2007)

If it were me, I'd wrap the birds in plastic wrap, then double foil, then in a towel ad put in a cooler for transport.  If you time the birds to be finished cooking about an hour before you leave, wrap them hot and be off.  If they're done cooking the night before wrap the same way, but without the towell and when they're cooled down put them in the fridge. You don't want to leave them out overnight. Next day wrap in the towel and put in a cooler for transport, when you arrive in the fridge, when ready to eat, slice (and this is a good time to completely debone) and spray with some clear turkey or chicken broth and nuke, no too long, just to reheat. Hope this helps.


----------



## big-fokker (Nov 1, 2007)

Mavadakin,
No Laurel for me...I head right to the eastern shore!

Cajun_1,
Q-View will definitely come

Debi,
Yes it "tis"! Hey I'm adding a nice pic for you of the youngun' all dressed in his monkey costume
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , not as "toofy" as the last smiley pic, but still cute! *see below*.

FlaGriller,
I swore your location was Bradenton, but now I see Brandon...I used to be your neighbor! We moved here almost 3 years ago and I still miss it down there. We lived off Falkenburg between MLK and 92
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the words of wisdom everyone!

Hey, while I'm at it...has anyone deep fried a *brined* bird yet...? I've done a few injected birds but that was before I was introduced to brining.

B-F


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh what a cutie! Ya just gotta love babies! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






If you brine a bird you are gonna fry bounce it around a bit and get out any excess water. The water will really get the grease going crazy on you if your not careful! Water and oil don't mix!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 1, 2007)

DeejayDebi;108674 said:
			
		

> Oh what a cutie! Ya just gotta love babies!






			
				DeejayDebi;108674 said:
			
		

> *Hey B-F, that is a good looking little fella ya got there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big-fokker (Nov 1, 2007)

Debi,
Yeah I fried up some wings that I had brined and the oil went crazy so I can imagine what a whole bird (full of water) would do
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Maybe I'll just inject the fryer bird and brine the smoker bird...safety first
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BigArm's smokin,
Thanks for the kind words


----------



## flagriller (Nov 1, 2007)

Yup, you were my neighbor! I work on Falkenburg Road across from the incinerator


----------

